# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Being friends with my ex-boyfriends new girlfriend...

## dreamrabbit

I wouldn’t normally ask for dream interpretation help, but I’m curious. I am a twenty-four year old female and currently in a four and a half month old relationship with a very nice guy the same age as me, but my ex-boyfriend who I dated last year and who is four years younger than me keeps showing up in my dreams.

About a week ago I had a dream he showed up where I work though he lives states away. I was very surprised and nervous because my current boyfriend works very close to me. I don’t remember much from that dream.

Two nights ago he showed up again, this time, however he was dating my best friend, who I absolutely love. She’s recently single and having fun being so at the moment. I was very surprised that they were dating and a little uncomfortable. I remember thinking I just wanted my friend to be happy because she’s just gotten out of a somewhat rut of a relationship, and I know my ex-boyfriend is a good guy. Albeit a little unsure about himself and his life, but a good guy. In my dream I was pretending to be okay with it. The strange thing is when I met him I was newly single much in the same way my best friend is now.

Last night I dreamed that I was on Facebook and saw he was dating this new girl who was pretty granola/hippie, not very much like me, but a little like my ex-boyfriend. I’m more of the grungy, city-girl type.  I looked at some sort of animation she made on Facebook that was of them walking in the woods. Then—flash forward to me having to hang out with her and I felt so uncomfortable. She was acting like she wanted to be my friend, but she was being really condescending and weird about it. We were sitting in a room playing a board game, I think, and my ex walked in. I said hi and everything was friendly/amicable. I noticed he had a new tattoo (although he has none in reality). It was on his side and it was a mountain range covering some sort of birthmark (he actually doesn’t have a birthmark there).  I said, hey I like your tattoo. He said thank you and left and then his new girlfriend turned to me and said, “wow, that was inappropriate.” And I remember feeling confused about what she wanted the boundaries to be between us and between me and my ex. Incidentally, me and my ex-boyfriend met in the mountains.

I wasn’t exactly jealous in any of these dreams. I was more sad, disappointed, confused, and annoyed. I’m not sure my current boyfriend was in any of these dreams.

----------


## Superman1

DREAM 1
He showed up where you work as you need to work something out about him, which surpised you and made you nervous.

DREAM 2
Next time, you want to be friends with him, of being separated (single) from him, and absolutely love him and have his thought be fun.
Because it makes sense if the issue is a bit of hate or conflict with the old guy, you don't want that.
It's like poison to you.
It surprised you again, made you uncomfortable. You wanted you to be happy, because of that split.
You pretended to be okay with the separation, but you weren't.

DREAM 3
So in the Facebook of your mind, your thought regarding him was not like the real you, but a bit like him.
You were still in the woods - trouble or lost - with him. Or a way to go yet.
This made you more uncomfotable, hanging out with this side of you in thinking of him. wanting to be friends with him yet condescending to you and weird about it.

In this game, maybe it's like a mountain to get over to see his side, to birth the peaceful way you want it to be, which you would love but feel is inappropriate, maybe because he is with someone else, not you, which confused you. Or likely thinking of the birth of your relationship, are thinking too much of him, or partly wanting to be by his side.
You saw you need to lay the boundaries between you and her, and you and him.

So, you are sad, disappointed, confused, and annoyed, with yourself, and how it went, at this time.

----------

